# Masamoto KS at JCK



## Casaluz (Jan 16, 2019)

I got a notification that JCK had Masamoto KS gyutos in 4 different sizes back in stock last night at 11:24 pm
and by this morning when I checked they were already sold out. Are they turning into the same of vanishing unicorns that the Shigefusas are? I have never handled a Shigefusa, however, I bitterly regret selling my Masamotos (and I hope the buyers love them, if not, send a ping about selling them back).

Does anyone here know why they are so infrequently made by Masamoto?


----------



## F-Flash (Jan 16, 2019)

Gyuto 270mm
Gyuto 300mm
Petty 165mm
Suji 240mm

Are in stock.

Prices start to Be too much tbh


----------



## Supraunleaded (Jan 16, 2019)

I think OP was referring to the WS #2 KS gyuto’s and not the Swedish stainless steel type, which have been available for a while.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 16, 2019)

Casaluz said:


> Does anyone here know why they are so infrequently made by Masamoto?



Its now 2019 and Social media kills everything worth having.


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes, I was referring to the KS


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 16, 2019)

SW series 165 petty is $290... Ugh


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 16, 2019)

240mm was available when I looked (about 15 mins after the email), snapped up rapidly by the hype train passengers, - who know it is absolutely, definitely the ultimate final to end all final batch of never-to-be-made again KS gyutos.


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 16, 2019)

I saw the notice too last night, but honestly $420 for 240 seems way over priced for what it is. You are getting into customs range at this price, last time there was some supply of these they went for $325 - $360, which was already pretty expensive.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 16, 2019)

I’m okay w up to $350(saya) for a 240mm if I was looking.
But I’m not.
On the other hand did anybody notice a 270mm suji restock? I’d love to try one.


----------



## Ivang (Jan 16, 2019)

I paid 370 for mine about a year ago


----------



## Matus (Jan 16, 2019)

To me this knife belongs to the group that was put on the hype wave. Friend of mine had the original one and was not impressed - in particular with the HT. I mean - this is a simple monosteel knife that thanks to its name just to its different profile.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 16, 2019)

The HT/steel performance is why I moved on but otherwise I enjoyed the KS. Oh, I didn’t care for the handle either.


----------



## QCDawg (Jan 16, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I’m okay w up to $350(saya) for a 240mm if I was looking.
> But I’m not.
> On the other hand did anybody notice a 270mm suji restock? I’d love to try one.



How about $462 for stainless 240 gyuto?


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 16, 2019)

I never understood the hype ...

I bought one used in 2016, I think, for about $240 IIRC and traded it a year later ... edge holding is a joke and I just prefer taller blades anyway ...


----------



## panda (Jan 16, 2019)

You're approaching Mario ingoglia prices now which makes a better knife. Mine is custom specs and is my favorite one in the kit.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 16, 2019)

Yes. I’d actually argue that having a $400-500 custom gyuto made is the best bargain available in the market presently.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 16, 2019)

QCDawg said:


> How about $462 for stainless 240 gyuto?


Nope nope nope


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 16, 2019)

Back when they were garnering their rep, around ten years ago or so, they were one of the best knives one the market. A lot has changed since then and there is a lot more knives on the market now.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 16, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Yes. I’d actually argue that having a $400-500 custom gyuto made is the best bargain available in the market presently.



+1


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 16, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> Back when they were garnering their rep, around ten+ years ago, they were one of the best knives one the market. A lot has changed since then and there is a lot more knives to choose from.



Theres still very little out there that is much better 
under $300 today...KS book was JDM ~27,500 yen 10 yrs ago


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 16, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> Theres still very little out there that is much better
> under $300 today...KS book was JDM ~27,500 yen 10 yrs ago


You can't touch a KS anywhere near $300 now and haven't been able to for years. There are several knives out there now as good or better in the same price range as the KS .


----------



## dafox (Jan 16, 2019)

labor of love said:


> I’m okay w up to $350(saya) for a 240mm if I was looking.
> But I’m not.
> On the other hand did anybody notice a 270mm suji restock? I’d love to try one.


I was up at 1 in the morning when they came out and no 270 sujis were listed.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 16, 2019)

I have their 270mm suji if you want to give it a go @labor of love


----------



## Barashka (Jan 16, 2019)

$420 for a KS is a bit much ... even $350 I paid a while back seemed like much and I don't regret selling it. While it was a great performer, turns out I like other knives too ...


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 17, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> You can't touch a KS anywhere near $300 now and haven't been able to for years. There are several knives out there now as good or better in the same price range as the KS .



When i got to try one, the price wasn't outragous or inflated so I don't have bitterness about it. 
My point is its a knife that designed to be $250+tax and shipping and saya etc.

For its design brief, not only was a good objective performer, but it was a good value.


----------



## QCDawg (Jan 17, 2019)

I like mine fine. Koki is cool.. he honored a “2016 price” last January.. it’s not “really collectible”.. but I gues scarcity makes it so, now.

Jury seems still out on last year’s version vs “old stock”. It’s my last laser-ish monosteel knife. It fits that role... I just can’t get over what they want for the stainless KS .. vs Ashi or others..


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 17, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> When i got to try one, the price wasn't outragous or inflated so I don't have bitterness about it.
> My point is its a knife that designed to be $250+tax and shipping and saya etc.
> 
> For its design brief, not only was a good objective performer, but it was a good value.


 I got mine in 2012 and they were around $340 even then. That was long before the scarcity hit and even the over hype.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 17, 2019)

@QCDawg did you check korins price on swed KS? I’m pretty sure with a 15% off sale theyre having/had the swed was $340-350 just a week ago.
Also, I paid $332-350 for like 3 diff KS’s this time last year.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 17, 2019)

QCDawg said:


> How about $462 for stainless 240 gyuto?



I remember paying $199 for a stainless KS three years ago on Rakuten.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 17, 2019)

panda said:


> You're approaching Mario ingoglia prices now which makes a better knife. Mine is custom specs and is my favorite one in the kit.



Definitely. Same thing goes for Marko's and Harner's gyutos!


----------



## minibatataman (Jan 17, 2019)

It's getting ridiculous. You're better off having a custom maker making a KS clone for you. My favorite will always be marko's A2 ones... Someday I'll be able to afford one.
The most annoying part is I goddamn know that at least half the batch did not even go to people on the hype train, but to asshats trying to sell them for double that on eBay.


----------



## QCDawg (Jan 17, 2019)

labor of love said:


> @QCDawg did you check korins price on swed KS? I’m pretty sure with a 15% off sale theyre having/had the swed was $340-350 just a week ago.
> Also, I paid $332-350 for like 3 diff KS’s this time last year.



I really don’t want one.. but I believe u. I’m serious .. I’m Ashi > Masamoto (white or stainless). But.. I’ve got the white KS.. so I sold my Ashi a year ago when I got notified (after 2 years) that I was going to get a KS

I’m just continually amazed at hype. It’s all good tho. KS white “shape” is what makes me keep it. The knock offs don’t do it for me..

and I’m more into San mai anyway.


----------



## slickmamba (Jan 17, 2019)

I had a chance to buy one and passed after seeing the price. Its getting pretty ridiculous.


----------



## panda (Jan 17, 2019)

QCDawg said:


> I really don’t want one.. but I believe u. I’m serious .. I’m Ashi > Masamoto (white or stainless). But.. I’ve got the white KS.. so I sold my Ashi a year ago when I got notified (after 2 years) that I was going to get a KS
> 
> I’m just continually amazed at hype. It’s all good tho. KS white “shape” is what makes me keep it. The knock offs don’t do it for me..
> 
> and I’m more into San mai anyway.


ask marko for a 250 in spicy white. and then let me borrow it please


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 17, 2019)

bahamaroot said:


> I got mine in 2012 and they were around $340 even then. That was long before the scarcity hit and even the over hype.



Yes, I was quoting JDM catalog prices but after you pay ems $30, saya $40 extra so and its $250+70= $320 landed cost to US pretty easily.


----------



## QCDawg (Jan 17, 2019)

panda said:


> ask marko for a 250 in spicy white. and then let me borrow it please


After I sell my KS for $5501.99


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 17, 2019)

I had one (White KS 240) and preferred literally every “clone” over it. Couldn’t really tell you why, though poor edge retention was certainly a factor - it just never clicked with me.


----------



## QCDawg (Jan 18, 2019)

Black Mac honing steel is Robin to the KS Batman


----------



## Xenif (Jan 18, 2019)

Would love to see a proper KS vs. Ginga vs. Custom clones shootout.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 18, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Would love to see a proper KS vs. Ginga vs. Custom clones shootout.



All the other knives should have to have overpriced ebony handles 





(to approximate ther poor "value" of tracking down a proper KS3124)


----------



## daddy yo yo (Jan 18, 2019)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Definitely. Same thing goes for Marko's and Harner's gyutos!


As for Markos, at least KS pop up once in a while. I am on Marko’s custom list since early January 2013. I have since then seen several knives from him pop up here which were ordered after I ordered mine. I am done with waiting. Have found several unicorns since then, also 2 KS. Sold the first one, kept the second one...


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 19, 2019)

I bought one here a few moons ago for $150. Put a Henry handle on it for another $165 Sold it for $275... total regret. 

Does anyone remember about 5 years back, Mark was bringing in KU Shigs? I got a 180 nakiri with semi custom handle for $180. Sold that, too. smh


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2019)

daddy yo yo said:


> As for Markos, at least KS pop up once in a while. I am on Marko’s custom list since early January 2013. I have since then seen several knives from him pop up here which were ordered after I ordered mine. I am done with waiting. Have found several unicorns since then, also 2 KS. Sold the first one, kept the second one...


Markos communication skills are notoriously underwhelming.


----------



## Jville (Jan 19, 2019)

I had one when from the initial resurgence. Paid $350 and honestly, I'm ok, with that price. I think the mid $200s to high $200s is more appropriate. But when you start pushing $400, $500 and above it's ridiculous. Part of the hype about it just being this extradionary versatile tool, is not hype to me. Even the horror stories I heard about the steel didn't resonate with me. It's white steel that didn't ave amazing edge retention, but it didn't seem as bad as what I had heard. I also love the monosteel aspect and mine was a great cutter. I thought mine would have a little more beef in the heel area, but the distal taper was still very nice. The food release was my biggest dissapointment about it. But I also heard people complain about some of the old ones not being the greatest cutters. I would not say that was the case with it. It was a very good cutter. I sold mine. Am I okay with it? Yeah, but I definitely wouldn't mind having it back. Is the hype worth people stressing out and paying exuberant prices, obviously not!!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2019)

I found the 240mm KS suji instock for $255, which seems like a good deal to me.


----------



## mack (Jan 19, 2019)

I once got a custom by Tilman Leder with exactly the KS-profile. Hated it (the profile, Tilman Leder's work is outstanding). Sold it quickly for 380 euros (with custom saya by Tilman). Those prices now are ridiculous.

Mack.


----------



## panda (Jan 19, 2019)

the KS will always have a special place in my heart, freaking love that knife. yes edge retention was pathetic but it was also the easiest steel to sharpen, my touch ups lasted 30 seconds and full progressions in under 3minutes. the hype IS warranted in my opinion. for example i would much rather have a KS than a shig/kato.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 19, 2019)

Why no love for Shigs, Panda? I agree the prices are too high (at least for me) nowadays, but i have always liked their steel. So easy to sharpen!


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2019)

Shigs and Katos look cool on Instagram but aren’t all that great in real life.
I agree shig steel is great stuff.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm not a big fan of Kato gyutos, although i like the nakiri. The gyuto felt a bit unbalanced. That was my main reason to dislike it. As for Shigs, i would get more of them if the prices were more reasonable. For the current prices, i'm better off with custom stuff. 

I'm not a pro, but i think i see what you mean. In a pro environment, i would choose something else too.


----------



## Jville (Jan 19, 2019)

I can see people not resonating with shigs and katos, but they are phenomenal imo. My Kato standard has a heavy custom handle, so the balance is right at the heel allowing it to be nuetral. The knife is very well balanced Imo, but I could see someone not caring for a regular handle and the much more blade forward balanced. Although Mazakis are very blade forward and I'm not seeing a ton of complaints. I hear complaints about Shig grinds sometime, but my 180 ku nakiri is ground superbly. Very thin behind the edge, concave towards the spine, and finishing with nice convexing, also a subtle, gradual well done distal taper. It's a little thinner than my ex 165 ku nakiri. That one was more convexed and didn't have the concavity towards the spine, still wonderful grind Imo, great food release and cutter. But I do prefer the grind on my 180. The flipping is out of hand though and should be stood up to. It gives these knifes a bad rap, when you have to pay exuberant prices for them.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 19, 2019)

Shig steel is just about perfect, but hype and hassle complete turn offs. I feel like the KU nakiri and santoku are still viable working knives. Not too expensive to actually use, not as reactive, and replaceble should one have a mishap.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2019)

Tastes are completely subjective. I’m glad you enjoy your kato.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 19, 2019)

mack said:


> I once got a custom by Tilman Leder with exactly the KS-profile. Hated it (the profile, Tilman Leder's work is outstanding). Sold it quickly for 380 euros (with custom saya by Tilman). Those prices now are ridiculous.
> 
> Mack.


I would’ve bought that tilman off you in a heartbeat!


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 19, 2019)

Sounds like a great blade. I've got a Marko KS clone with DT mystery carbon that i like a lot. Lots of possibilities after the 400 dollar threshold. Still would like to try a monosteel carbon KS, but not with current prices.


----------



## panda (Jan 19, 2019)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Why no love for Shigs, Panda? I agree the prices are too high (at least for me) nowadays, but i have always liked their steel. So easy to sharpen!


I hate their grind, didn't care for profile and too reactive. It is by far the sexiest feeling steel on stones tho.


----------



## Eloh (Jan 20, 2019)

minibatataman said:


> It's getting ridiculous. You're better off having a custom maker



... At this point in time with so many new talented knife makers I would say you are generally better off with a western maker for double bevel knives at this price point and above.


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 22, 2019)

Hocho Knife just posted a new batch of KS the prices may surprise you... they might indicate thatKS now comes as a honyaki version
here https://www.hocho-knife.com/masamoto-honkasumi-gyokuhaku-ko-buffalo-tsuba-chef-knife-gyuto-240mm/


----------



## Interapid101 (Jan 22, 2019)

Casaluz said:


> Hocho Knife just posted a new batch of KS the prices may surprise you... they might indicate thatKS now comes as a honyaki version
> here https://www.hocho-knife.com/masamoto-honkasumi-gyokuhaku-ko-buffalo-tsuba-chef-knife-gyuto-240mm/



The description is misleading and the price is absurd. Seems shady af.


----------



## Barashka (Jan 22, 2019)

Casaluz said:


> Hocho Knife just posted a new batch of KS the prices may surprise you... they might indicate thatKS now comes as a honyaki version
> here https://www.hocho-knife.com/masamoto-honkasumi-gyokuhaku-ko-buffalo-tsuba-chef-knife-gyuto-240mm/


Damn, that price ... KSs are better investment it seems then most stocks.


----------



## panda (Jan 22, 2019)

lol dafuq


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 22, 2019)

See, dealers can be flippers too! My guess, in a few years you will have payment plan options on high profile knives.


----------



## Matus (Jan 22, 2019)

Casaluz said:


> Hocho Knife just posted a new batch of KS the prices may surprise you... they might indicate thatKS now comes as a honyaki version
> here https://www.hocho-knife.com/masamoto-honkasumi-gyokuhaku-ko-buffalo-tsuba-chef-knife-gyuto-240mm/



That approaches a scam basically


----------



## LucasFur (Jan 22, 2019)

The people that might buy them are the ones following BURRFECTION on Youtube. 
I'm still happy i sold mine, and I'm happy with my collection the way it is. 
Its a great knife but at that price, there are many other great options.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 22, 2019)

Matus said:


> That approaches a scam basically


What’s even funnier is that some places they give you the saya included in cost..... these DBs charge you 60 bucks! Talk about a bend over! Added this place to the never buy from list!


----------



## zitangy (Jan 22, 2019)

Matus said:


> That approaches a scam basically



" The Masamoto "KS" Hon-Kasumi Gyokuhaku-ko (White Steel) series are made to put soft kitchen knife iron on traditional TAMA-HAGANE which is made with the much-treasured secret the materials of the iron selected carefully from Masago iron sand of the historical San-in district in Japan."

a very serious claim indeed if they are claiming that it is a tamahagane...


----------



## esoo (Jan 22, 2019)

They also seem to be claiming that the knife is san-mai (which it isn't).


----------



## Barmoley (Jan 22, 2019)

I had two, sold one unused with saya for a little less than what I payed for it and gave the other one to my friend. Not missing them. It is a good low to mid $300 knife. The knife has some unique attributes that many people like, but it also has some serious negatives, such as below average for white 2 edge holding. Part of the lure is its look, it looks good, at least to me and many others. It surprises me that so many here seem to like it when in general most here seem to prefer taller gyutos.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 22, 2019)

The KS is a unique knife, much more unique than 9/10 knives, 
which is why it sticks around in many peoples collections.

If you want a rip off, look at a Konosuke...an ebony handle HD2 is $380...
10 years ago that was a $190 knife with standard handle.


----------



## panda (Jan 22, 2019)

it's cause noobs keep buying them re: hd2


----------



## changy915 (Jan 22, 2019)

At least you get a $63 discount


----------



## labor of love (Jan 22, 2019)

Mark carries a konosuke GS w Masamoto KS profile. It’s a lot cheaper and looks good for a laser.


----------



## Interapid101 (Jan 22, 2019)

Barmoley said:


> I had two, sold one unused with saya for a little less than what I payed for it and gave the other one to my friend. Not missing them. It is a good low to mid $300 knife. The knife has some unique attributes that many people like, but it also has some serious negatives, such as below average for white 2 edge holding. Part of the lure is its look, it looks good, at least to me and many others. It surprises me that so many here seem to like it when in general most here seem to prefer taller gyutos.



Good points. One reason I like the KS is because I like less height off the board.


----------



## esoo (Jan 22, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Mark carries a konosuke GS w Masamoto KS profile. It’s a lot cheaper and looks good for a laser.



The GS is a nice knife but I *hated* the handle on my example.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 22, 2019)

labor of love said:


> Mark carries a konosuke GS w Masamoto KS profile. It’s a lot cheaper and looks good for a laser.


Yep, he carries or has carried a dozen different KS knockoffs. Many with much better steel and much cheaper. I have a Shibata knockoff that I like a lot, basically makes up for all the things I didn’t like about the KS I had.


----------



## LucasFur (Jan 22, 2019)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Yep, he carries or has carried a dozen different KS knockoffs. Many with much better steel and much cheaper. I have a Shibata knockoff that I like a lot, basically makes up for all the things I didn’t like about the KS I had.





panda said:


> it's cause noobs keep buying them re: hd2





HRC_64 said:


> The KS is a unique knife, much more unique than 9/10 knives,
> which is why it sticks around in many peoples collections.
> 
> If you want a rip off, look at a Konosuke...an ebony handle HD2 is $380...
> 10 years ago that was a $190 knife with standard handle.



There goes the the HD2 market to **** LOL


----------



## labor of love (Jan 22, 2019)

HD westerns are instock. They do look sweet


----------



## wind88 (Jan 22, 2019)

Someone is selling one locally on Kijiji for $1000 CAD


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 23, 2019)

LucasFur said:


> There goes the the HD2 market to **** LOL



From what I can tell, the HD2 has a bifurcated market of people who use it at work (so will pay a bit more)
and ranoms and newbies (who will pay a bit more). If your smart about it like Kosuke seems to be, 
you never make enough product for lo-ballers-on-price to be in a position to be the marginal buyer.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 23, 2019)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Yep, he carries or has carried a dozen different KS knockoffs. Many with much better steel and much cheaper. I have a Shibata knockoff that I like a lot, basically makes up for all the things I didn’t like about the KS I had.



That’s my favorite, the Shibata - proper laser, R2 steel has way, way better edge retention, I kept it not only over the KS but over the SIH and Tad.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 23, 2019)

@GorillaGrunt were you able to grab one without a fruity handle?


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jan 23, 2019)

Yep, lol. I’ll buy something from there that isn’t available elsewhere but not an extra hundred bucks for a tacky handle.


----------



## ryanjams (Jan 23, 2019)

Five somewhat more affordable KS with saya just up on blueway eBay


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 23, 2019)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Yep, lol. I’ll buy something from there that isn’t available elsewhere but not an extra hundred bucks for a tacky handle.


Yep, the handle conundrum is one of the reasons I don’t buy from that place any longer. He took perfectly good handles off knives, lowering costs and tossed goofy 30 dollar handles on and raised prices by a 100 bucks, essentially doubling his profit margins. The Moritaka robbery that goes on is the worst IMO.


----------



## Supraunleaded (Jan 23, 2019)

@ryanjams already posted, sorry for the double post 

Just FYI eBay has a seller from Japan listing KS 3124 for $385 with saya. Shipping is $18 for EMS. Has both black and blonde ferrules available, Looks like there are 4 total available. Let’s see who buys the whole lot .

Japanese Masamoto Sohonten White Steel Wa-Gyuto Knife 240mm KS-3124 W/Saya https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/382745987383


----------



## Xenif (Jan 23, 2019)

And its gone


----------



## Barashka (Jan 24, 2019)

Ha, it's $1k on hocho right now :
https://www.hocho-knife.com/masamoto-honkasumi-gyokuhaku-ko-buffalo-tsuba-chef-knife-gyuto-240mm/

Bitcoin has it's competition it seems ...


----------



## Supraunleaded (Jan 26, 2019)

It’s available in Canada... 50% off Hocho-knife prices! /end sarcasm

Masamoto KS White Steel No. 2 Wa Gyuto 240mm (KS-3124) with Custom Saya https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/312444876565


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 26, 2019)

I heard on CNN that everyone flips knives now! Ha Ha! Couldn’t resist!


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 26, 2019)

Barashka said:


> Ha, it's $1k on hocho right now :
> https://www.hocho-knife.com/masamoto-honkasumi-gyokuhaku-ko-buffalo-tsuba-chef-knife-gyuto-240mm/
> 
> Bitcoin has it's competition it seems ...



Is a grand the going rate for a KS these days? When I bought my KS new in 2013, think it was for $325.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=183642993928


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 26, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Is a grand the going rate for a KS these days? When I bought my KS new in 2013, think it was for $325.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=183642993928


Ha, I think I paid 254.00 in 2014. Sold it shortly after that. How can a stamped knife be worth 1000? Does anyone really buy at that level?


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 26, 2019)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Ha, I think I paid 254.00 in 2014. Sold it shortly after that. How can a stamped knife be worth 1000? Does anyone really buy at that level?



Another thread made me aware of the "Forged in Fire" hammered chef knife for just $29.95. For a grand you can get 33 Forged in Fire knives and be set for life!

Joking aside, I love my KS.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 26, 2019)

Chicagohawkie said:


> How can a stamped knife be worth 1000? Does anyone really buy at that level?



Says the guy who buys konosuke (stamped Kanji, stamped profiles)


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 26, 2019)

All joking aside, its pretty common for "out of stock" products on ebay to be listed with an extra zero or two ... I clicked thru one of those links earlier and it also seems are alot of fake-looking masamoto listings, you'd have better market pricing by looking at actual knife shops.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 26, 2019)

Now got KS on my mind from this thread. Didn't know they made the KS in ZDP 189 steel Damascus?
https://www.korin.com/HMA-DWAGY-240_2


----------



## Matus (Jan 26, 2019)

DitmasPork said:


> Now got KS on my mind from this thread. Didn't know they made the KS in ZDP 189 steel Damascus?
> https://www.korin.com/HMA-DWAGY-240_2



Well, it may look similar to KS, but I would not automatically expect it to be a fancy KS version.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 26, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> Says the guy who buys konosuke (stamped Kanji, stamped profiles)


From the guy who never has any cards in the game.


----------



## Supraunleaded (Jan 29, 2019)

KS3124 in stock at JCK again.


----------



## Interapid101 (Jan 29, 2019)

White ferrules available, too. But I couldn't justify that price.


----------



## Supraunleaded (Jan 29, 2019)

The price puts it in competition with a lot of other admired brands, but as long as there’s a market for them, it’ll continue to sell well. It’s close to the price I paid for a used Konosuke Fujiyama recently. I look forward to comparing the two.


----------



## esoo (Jan 29, 2019)

And the flippers abound on ebay: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/706-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=183659203754

That Buy it now price is just insane. You can get Honyaki blades for that price.


----------



## Supraunleaded (Jan 29, 2019)

I wouldn’t trust that seller, they only have 1 feedback from 2014 and have been relisting the Same KS over and over and over again at different inflated prices.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 29, 2019)

Crazy this has to be rehashed constantly. People here know what the deal is. The clones available are better and cheaper.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 29, 2019)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Crazy this has to be rehashed constantly. People here know what the deal is. The clones available are better and cheaper.



Can't underestimate the value of authorship to some collectors. Just sand off the kanji of a Kato and see how much it sells for.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Jan 29, 2019)

I remember a sanded down Kato! Think someone made Suji out of it! Still sold for more than new! Ha Ha! KSs could be found everywhere a couple a years ago..... what’s interesting is how the hype train gets going? I really like the KS clone I have, so all good if everyone has to grab a KS!


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 29, 2019)

A KS is definitely not worth the retail price to me much less flipper prices. I found mine in Japan for $225 delivered or I would not own one, they were going for $340 at most retailers then(2013?). I like the knife but it's not worth over $400 by any stretch.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 29, 2019)

The current-year JDM retail price is 34,600 jpy, or about $325.
For $450 get a marko, Tilman, mario etc built to spec.

That being said, the first thing I thought when I picked up a (real) 
KS was "no wonder nobody can clone this"...its just too at the limit
with its tapers and monosteel construction.

You mess with that its not the same knife at all, too much here (doi)
too little there (kono togatta) etc, its just a 1 dimensional knife.

The real KS (ones that weren't seconds) is very at the limit of its tapers,
its flexes certainly at the tip (which is like a scalpel or petty), however the heel
is 2.9 thich...and has zero flex

There is always somewhere that won't crack a carrot, and it won't stick food
if you are reverseing push and pull correctly based on ingredients.

Sometimes is little too much of a puzzle to figure out the best way to cut something,
so if you're doing boxes and boxes of prep, there are other knives with less dimensions to figure
out that will certainly outperform it.

But the whole point of a KS is its not a one trick pony and figuring out its enigmatic style
is a entertaining and enlighting thing if you are into knifes and cutting

...which is why its worth keeping around...


----------

